# Carb blocker pills



## Steroidusr (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi all,

I am new to this forum and wanted some advice on how to lose weight ?

I have come cross Carb blocker pills and have been told that it will do the trick, so is this true ??

Thnx


----------



## leezers (Mar 2, 2010)

Steroidusr said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum and wanted some advice on how to lose weight ?
> 
> ...


Could you not just eat less carbs? Lol


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Eat under your calorific needs.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Carb blocker FPMSL Roflecopter


----------



## Steroidusr (Feb 22, 2014)

Yes, I am finding it hard to do that lol, so I need to find another way coz my training is perfect 5 to 4 day a week so i am looking for a fast fat lose program for a short period and after which I will go back to a better diet plan.


----------



## leezers (Mar 2, 2010)

Steroidusr said:


> Yes, I am finding it hard to do that lol, so I need to find another way coz my training is perfect 5 to 4 day a week so i am looking for a fast fat lose program for a short period and after which I will go back to a better diet plan.


Tbh mate if it was as easy as still eating rubbish but just take a pill to block carbs then we'd all do it lol

Need to sort your diet out mate


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

wtf is a carb blocker pill :confused1:


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Carbon-12 said:


> wtf is a carb blocker pill :confused1:


Err maybe a pill that blocks carbs


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

1010AD said:


> Err maybe a pill that blocks carbs


 :confused1:

first time i'm hearing this and really makes me wonder if such thing exists, how it works etc


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

Steroidusr said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum and wanted some advice on how to lose weight ?
> 
> ...


Why on earth would you think that you need to block carbs to lose weight???


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Carbon-12 said:


> :confused1:
> 
> first time i'm hearing this and really makes me wonder if such thing exists, how it works etc


Just copied this from a site

The premise of carb blockers is that they will prevent the enzyme alpha-amylase from binding with starches. This enzyme is produced in saliva and will break down the carbohydrates into molecules that the body will absorb. By preventing this process from happening, the carbohydrate will pass through the body.


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Download Norton Anti Virus it blocks carbs


----------



## nellsuk (Dec 18, 2010)

Anabolic Designs Matador !!


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Del Boy 01 said:


> Download Norton Anti Virus it blocks carbs


Bit of a rip off that AVG is better


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

DNP.


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

1010AD said:


> Bit of a rip off that AVG is better


Avast is the best, it's also free


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Norton Internet Security > Bit Defender Total Security > Kaspersky Internet Security > everything else


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

leezers said:


> Tbh mate if it was as easy as still eating rubbish but just take a pill to block carbs then we'd all do it lol
> 
> Need to sort your diet out mate


I would be first on the line if that was even possible lol never heard about a carb blocker


----------



## agentmrbean (Feb 11, 2014)

what's the value if it 'blocks' carbs but you become hungry because you ate less calories? It's no different than just eating less carbs no?

Regardless, never heard of such a thing. The closest thing is Alli, and that blocks fat.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't get this crap of some one asking a question and people start taken the **** and start asking questions grow up!

Any way buddy non of these unlike the fat blockers that prevent fat from absorbing and just passing through have been scientifically been proven to work

U don't need to completely block carbs to loose weight just reduce them and ute lies then around ur work out


----------



## Steroidusr (Feb 22, 2014)

This is what I am talking about, for those people who are unfamiliar with this Carb Blocker.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

They work to a point via blocking the effect of digestive enzymes on certain starches... they don't restrict calorie availability from sugar though.

The main downside is that the ones that do actually work (some products are sh1t) screw with your intestinal bacteria and often cause bloating, flatulence, diarrhoea and IBS type symptoms... not worth it for the small benefit they provide IMO.


----------



## Barricade (Mar 15, 2012)

Go ketogenic diet works a treat


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Steroidusr said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum and wanted some advice on how to lose weight ?
> 
> ...


No


----------



## wyer92 (Sep 22, 2011)

Lower carbs= no pill needed. Or am I missing something?


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

I've tried a few carb blockers and yes they work but only to an extent: you do have less of a blood sugar spike after a carb heavy meal and you do not get that ''carb bloat'' but I've never noticed any effect on weight loss.

By the way the one I've had most success with is Natrol intercept 3, the patented one.


----------



## agentmrbean (Feb 11, 2014)

wyer92 said:


> Lower carbs= no pill needed. Or am I missing something?


That's what I'm thinking.

Like that Alli pill and blocking fat. Just eat less fat/calories? I guess it's for people who can't handle their hunger and need a gate in their stomach. However, since fewer calories are ingested, won't it simply make you hungrier?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I do not agree with eating less fat.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Put them in the bin.

This low carb bollox comes from the small percentage of people (but sadly rising) - mainly 40+ and normally overweight / obese - that have Insulin resistance - this is where glucose levels in the blood rise above normal levels and can not be effectively controlled by insulin release from the pancreas - hyperglycaemia. This is often a pre-cursor to Type 2 Diabetes. Therefore they need to regulate carbs, and ideally keep to complex and Low GI sources. So this then gets reported as "I stopped eating carbohydrates and lost a gazillion stone", rather than actually reporting the science behind it and why they had to do it, everyone then thinks that you need to cut out carbs to lose weight. I have even heard PTs (ptoooey) in a well known London gym chain espousing this to normal-ish people that really just need a sensible eating and exercise plan sorting, with the appropriate macro splits.

now I am not talking about a ketogenic diet here - and while I may not be a fan, I get that it works for some people, I am talking about the low carb, no white carb bollox.

Cutting out carbs, or cutting out fat - God forbid - doesn't make you lose weight, burning more calories than you consume makes you lose weight. This is through both diet and exercise. Best fat burning exercise is lifting heavy weights as firstly you burn cals while lifting, you continue to burn cals long after the session has ended. Then you build a little more muscle and your base metabolic rate goes up and you burn more calories just by having the extra muscle. Add Cardio as well for little bursts of extra calorie burning, but weights need to be part of your programme.

Even my 18 year old daughter came back with this statement about carbs about 3 years ago, so I explained it all to her, and she also then asked for an exercise plan as well - toned is the new slim. She now has the best figure (ie toned and svelte) in her group - I have heard her friends tell her this. Yet all her friends used to watch her eat all the stuff they thought they shouldn't be eating, and when she explained the actual science, they just trotted out that she is wrong and its carbs that make you fat. So she then asked them why isn't she fat, as she stuffs another slice of pizza in her mouth. :lol: I have now written exercise and basic diet plans for 4 of them. 

(any requests for photos, videos or drawings of my daughter or her friends is gonna get the user banned trust me, and then hunted down and buried alive somewhere in Snowdonia :lol: )


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

DiggyV said:


> Put them in the bin.
> 
> This low carb bollox comes from the small percentage of people (but sadly rising) - mainly 40+ and normally overweight / obese - that have Insulin resistance - this is where glucose levels in the blood rise above normal levels and can not be effectively controlled by insulin release from the pancreas - hyperglycaemia. This is often a pre-cursor to Type 2 Diabetes. Therefore they need to regulate carbs, and ideally keep to complex and Low GI sources. So this then gets reported as "I stopped eating carbohydrates and lost a gazillion stone", rather than actually reporting the science behind it and why they had to do it, everyone then thinks that you need to cut out carbs to lose weight. I have even heard PTs (ptoooey) in a well known London gym chain espousing this to normal-ish people that really just need a sensible eating and exercise plan sorting, with the appropriate macro splits.
> 
> ...


*
*

you come across as a right bully lol


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

vetran said:


> you come across as a right bully lol


 :lol:

Just an overly protective father on a forum full of high testosterone males.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

I've tried them but the overwhelming result was just to make my sh*ts painfully massive as all dem carbs left my body


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

So what do you not get any Benefit from the Carb such as Energy release?

Confusing new scheme to say the least.


----------

